# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Kesulitan Mengakses Forum

## Teja Utama

Beberapa kali saya mencoba masuk selalu mendapat pesan :




> "Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data."


Semua menu yang saya klik akan membawa saya ke halaman yang berisi error message itu. Tapi sesekali saya masih bisa masuk jika mempergunakan traced cache yang ada di memori.  Adakah rekan lain juga mendapat hal serupa?

----------


## Kaibutsu

sama om, sy juga begitu. kalo mau buka link www.koi-s.org tidak bisa. tapi saya mengakali dengan www.koi-s.org/forum.php. tapi halaman depan tidak kebuka. langsung ke bagian forum.

----------


## luki

betul Om Om.....
beberapa feature masih belum berfungsi......di karenakan kemaren ada upgrade engine latest version dari Vbulletin......
masih dalam proses tahap finishing oleh Om Beryl......

sorry for inconvenience

----------


## Teja Utama

Saya kok merasa seperti "kuwalat" Oom Beryl ya?   :: 
Sehabis _ngrasani_ Beranda dan What's New, lha kok besoknya saya malah ndak bisa mengakses kedua halaman itu...  ha ha ha ha
Semoga Oom Beryl sukses dengan update system-nya.

All the best lah pokoknya...   ::

----------


## siunk

krain cuma saya yang ngalamin nya..hahhaha.....

----------


## prika

akhirnya bisa ngakses lagi, hambar banget internetan gak ke koi-s  :Ohwell:

----------


## beryl

Mohon maaf atas gangguannya..
Problem ini tidak terjadi pada semua member, hanya beberapa saja yg kebetulan saat system upgrade juga melakukan browsing di halaman index depan.
Perbaikannya adalah dengan cara clear cache dan history pada browser masing2 member yg mengalami masalah, kemudian tutup semua browser dan buka kembali (restart browser).
Semoga problem sudah bisa diatasi.
Terima kasih.

Contoh clear cache pada browser firefox :
Firefox > Preferences > Advanced > Network > Clear now

Semoga membantu..

----------


## Teja Utama

> Mohon maaf atas gangguannya..
> Problem ini tidak terjadi pada semua member, hanya beberapa saja yg kebetulan saat system upgrade juga melakukan browsing di halaman index depan.
> Perbaikannya adalah dengan cara clear cache dan history pada browser masing2 member yg mengalami masalah, kemudian tutup semua browser dan buka kembali (restart browser).
> Semoga problem sudah bisa diatasi.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Contoh clear cache pada browser firefox :
> Firefox > Preferences > Advanced > Network > Clear now
> 
> Semoga membantu..



Saya sudah coba Oom, tapi masih belum bisa.

Saya memakai Chrome dan semua memory di privacy sudah cleared tapi masih belum bisa juga...   :Help:

----------


## ice

Wah sama nih ga bisa akses the latest forum.....gimana nih....

----------


## prika

> Mohon maaf atas gangguannya..
> Problem ini tidak terjadi pada semua member, hanya beberapa saja yg kebetulan saat system upgrade juga melakukan browsing di halaman index depan.
> Perbaikannya adalah dengan cara clear cache dan history pada browser masing2 member yg mengalami masalah, kemudian tutup semua browser dan buka kembali (restart browser).
> Semoga problem sudah bisa diatasi.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Contoh clear cache pada browser firefox :
> Firefox > Preferences > Advanced > Network > Clear now
> 
> Semoga membantu..


setelah sempat 1 kali bisa mengakses forum, sekarang ga bisa lagi om (sudah saya clear kan cache nya). sekarang saya ngakses pake komputer kantor malah bisa  ::

----------


## ice

wahduh tetep ga bisa akses ke new post...udah pake PC rumah, PC kantor , 2 laptop sama terakhir pake Ipad kok ttp ga bisa ya......TOLOOOOOOOONG........

----------


## tosailover

> wahduh tetep ga bisa akses ke new post...udah pake PC rumah, PC kantor , 2 laptop sama terakhir pake Ipad kok ttp ga bisa ya......TOLOOOOOOOONG........


sama nih...saya juga gak bisa buka menu What's new..keluarnya : http://www.koi-s.org/search.php?do=g...e=vBForum_Post

help  ::

----------


## agent23

saya cuman bisa access in mobile kois mode (padahal ngk view dari mobile phone) kalo klik "PC MODE THEME" langsung blank

----------


## ice

Om Beryl......HELP....HELP...pls do somethings.....

----------


## agent23

sudah clear cache, clear recent history ttp ngk bisa kembali ke PC mode Theme.
Home, New POsts ngk bisa diclick, kalau diclick akan blank putih.
masih belum ada perubahan as of now

----------


## Dony Lesmana

saya jg susah akses forum...

----------


## Teja Utama

Rasanya sudah normal lagi.
Saya sudah klik semua menu. Ok, normal semua.
Yang paling bikin ketar-ketir adalah kalau membayangkan archive folder tidak bisa diakses lagi.
Itu "harta" Koi-s di sana semua.

Alhamdulillah ini sudah saya coba semua, kok aman.... he he he   :: 
Thanks Oom IT master of Koi-s. Semoga tidak ngadat lagi.

----------


## luki

betul Om Om.....

ada masalah sedikit di back end nya....
sudah di benerin sama Om Beryl......
silahkan di lanjut lagi bagi bagi ilmu nya .........

----------


## Koi Lovers

aduh leganya udah bisa akses forum lagi...
kemaren" rasanya garing,internetan ngga bisa ngakses ke forum ini
syukurlah sekarang udah normal lagi

----------


## panjikey

punya saya normal2 saja kok...
memang tadi siang ada maintenance....

semoga dengan upgrade new engine bisa tambah yahudd ni forum...
All hail Koi-s....

----------


## mrliauw

Asyik udah lancar lagi..
Kemarin2 gak bisa diakses, keluarnya layar kosong..
Tampilan ada sedikit berubah ya.. di atas tiap posting ada jempol hijau ke atas dan jempol merah ke bawah  :: 
Belum pernah nge-klik, jadi belum tahu buat apaan..
Selamat buat KOI-S, especially IT-team nya, tetap maju!

----------


## tosailover

horee sudah bisa online lagi..makasih team IT KOI-s  ::

----------


## Rizal61

wuiiiiks... mantaaab minor change forum koi-s, ini kuzuka... 

bravo koi-s  :Thumb:

----------


## hendrig

Klo dikaskus jempol ijo kasih cendol, jempol merah di lempar bata :P

So klo ada yg bikin thread ngasal/ ngawur kayak kemarin2  siap2 aja :P dpt jempol merah banyak :P

----------


## Kaibutsu

ini bar biru, orange sama hijau gunannya buat apa ya?

----------


## rvidella

KOI-S tampil dengan wajah baru
kemaren sibuk hub om datta ama om helmy tanya kenapa nih 2 hari ga bisa akses koi-s

o yah om om IT na .... kalo ada perubahan wajah baru mungkin bisa ada sosisalisasinya

nih posting sekalian liat ah apa yang tampil di profile aku

dodo

----------


## iwankptb

Wah ada fitur baru "Experience". Menurut saya bisa  memacu koisers untuk posting tapi tetap menjaga kualitas postingan. Masih perlu banyak belajar nih.
Perlu penjelasan lengkap nih mengenai fitur baru tersebut.

----------


## nox

> KOI-S tampil dengan wajah baru
> kemaren sibuk hub om datta ama om helmy tanya kenapa nih 2 hari ga bisa akses koi-s
> 
> o yah om om IT na .... kalo ada perubahan wajah baru mungkin bisa ada sosisalisasinya
> 
> nih posting sekalian liat ah apa yang tampil di profile aku
> 
> dodo


setuju..
om2 admin.. tolong di jelasin donk feature2 baru vbuletin nya..

----------


## edwin

saya suka dengan tampilan mobile koi's kalau kita akses via HP. ringan banget......
TOP BGT nih.....

----------


## tosailover

> saya suka dengan tampilan mobile koi's kalau kita akses via HP. ringan banget......
> TOP BGT nih.....


betul Om, biasa buka via Blackberry loading lama, dengan mobile KOI-S jadi enteng bukanya..kenapa gak dari dulu ya kayak begini hahaha :Peace:

----------

